# Text in eine bestimmte Form bringen und einen Teil des Textes einfärben sodass...



## Razer3k (3. April 2011)

Nabend,
ich möchte gerne einen bestimmten Text so anpassen das er eine bestimmte Form annimmt.

Z.B. dieser Fläche: klick

Desweiteren möchte ich in diesem Text eine Zahl abbilden (65) und zwar dadurch das bestimmte Buchstaben im Text eine andere Farbe bekommen und so diese Zahl bilden.

An Programmen stehen mir die CS5 Versionen von Photoshop, Illustrator und InDesign zur Verfügung.

Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich oder muss ich das alles selber mühselig zusammenfummeln?




Schon mal Danke für eure Bemühungen mir zu helfen.


----------



## smileyml (3. April 2011)

Leider ist es schwer nachzuvollziehen was du willst, aber es ist mit entsprechendem Arbeitsaufwand sicher möglich. Ob es aber mit drei Klicks realisierbar ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn nicht für alles gibt es eine Automatik oder einen "Wunsch-Button".

Vielleicht kannst du zu Beginn eine Handskizze machen, die dir hilft und uns das Problem bzw. dein Ziel zu verstehen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. April 2011)

Hi,
also so wie ich dich jetzt verstehe möchtest du einen Formsatz machen.
Dafür nimmst du am besten Illustrator oder Indesign.
Um nun so einen Formsatz zu erstellen nimmst du das Pfadwerkzeug und zeichnest deine Insel nach. Dannach einfach mit dem Textwerkzeug reinklicken und schreiben.
Um die 65 zu bekommen würde ich eine geschreibene in den Hintergrund legen und entsprechend den Text dann einfärben.
Erreichen könnte man dies auch über die Verwendung des Pathfinders aber ich denke nicht das dir das Vorteile bringt.

Viele Grüße


----------

